# Nitro RC10 DS questions



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

Okay, I have a friend who bought a RC10 DS nitro and we are both kinda stumped on if it takes a side exhaust or rear exhaust engine. I would think you could use either or. I think he got a pipe with the car but we didn't talk about that much. Also, he got the car on ebay NIB so it has to be built. Thanks for any and all help. You can send replies to my email at, [email protected] 

Thanks again.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Associated gives alot of tips for the DS Nitro : 
http://www.teamassociated.com/racerhub/techhelp/tech_nds.htm











I've seen a MIP stinger kit which routes the exhaust out the back, but usually if you are running a low truck/sedan body it might not work.. so out the side it is.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

wow, nice ride, do u run it at all??


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

general pedestr said:


> wow, nice ride, do u run it at all??


oh my bad.. that's not a pic of my car.... wish it was
i sold my NDS years ago. havent had one for ages.


----------

